# 1988 nissan stanza for sale in florida



## unbelievableny (Mar 12, 2006)

hello everyone just wanted to let all know my dad is retiring and has an original owner driven 1988 nissan stanza in florida hes selling for 1300, due to his age ihe can no longer drive and id like to offer ir here for sale for 1300
rmeber its :jump:in florida


----------



## Newuser90 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hmm.. Have any pictures to show? Condition? Maintained well? A/C system functioning well?


----------



## unbelievableny (Mar 12, 2006)

*yes*

yeswhen it was last parked in december of 2013


----------



## Newuser90 (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok. Have any pictures?


----------



## unbelievableny (Mar 12, 2006)

*no i dont*

i dont know how to put them on here


----------



## Newuser90 (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok, can you email them? Here; [email protected]


----------



## klancaster (Jan 16, 2014)

*Interested Stanza buyer in Ocala, Fl*

Hello Mam/ Sir,

I am interested in your Nissan Stanza for sale and am located in Ocala, Fl. I sent you a email through Craigslist regarding the Stanza and hope it has reached you . Please let me know if it's still available and if we can work something out. 

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## unbelievableny (Mar 12, 2006)

*stanza*

yes this is available


----------



## klancaster (Jan 16, 2014)

Would you take $700 for it? Are you able to accept Paypal as a payment? My phone number is (352)537-4965. Please call or text me, hopefully we can work something out. I'm looking to purchase something tomorrow 01/17/14. I'm looking at a 93' Nissan NX in the same price range, but am interested in your Stanza.


----------



## unbelievableny (Mar 12, 2006)

*sflorida stanza*

please cash sale a only in person dont forget to bring a battery!


----------



## klancaster (Jan 16, 2014)

Please text or email me your address and let me know when is a good time to come. I am available anytime tomorrow 01/20/14. My phone number is (352)537-4965 and my email address is [email protected][/email]. My name is Kevin by the way. Thanks.


----------



## unbelievableny (Mar 12, 2006)

*stanza*

that phone number u posted has been called twice and no responses have been made or return calls either for any further correspondence please continue to email here please thank you


----------



## klancaster (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello sir,

I got called into work this morning, but I did receive your message. I will contact you by 5pm to see if we can complete the sale this evening. 

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## unbelievableny (Mar 12, 2006)

*stanza fo ru*

Stanza is now being covered and placed in a clean dry location until some one is READY TO purchase
please price is now DROPPED TO 1100 DOLLARS!


----------



## unbelievableny (Mar 12, 2006)

*price drop to 999!*

thats right folks the price is now dropped to 999 and will continue to drop the longer it stays for sale so dont wait for it to drop too much because someone else may buy it!


----------

